# Rahmen für kleine 157cm



## FlorianDue (26. Januar 2012)

Meine Freundin möchte gerne mit dem MTB Sport anfangen.
Sie hat zur Zeit ein Felt, was ihr aber einfach zu groß ist.
was gibt es, denn für kleine günstige Rahmen?
Ich glaub fast, daß ein 15 Zoll Rahmen zu groß ist, wenn man im Gelände Spaß haben will.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2012)

Hatten wir hier schon mal im LO  

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=532302

Vielleicht findest du da was, waren einige Vorschläge mit bei.

Falls du selbst eins aufbauen möchtest, ist das hier womöglich interessant:

www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a55433/access-wls-race-2012-white-fading-grey.html  ... gibts ab 13 Zoll

www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a565...hite-fading-black-inkl-manitou-radium-rl.html   ... gibts ab 15 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Meine Freundin möchte gerne mit dem MTB Sport anfangen.
> Sie hat zur Zeit ein Felt, was ihr aber einfach zu groß ist.
> was gibt es, denn für kleine günstige Rahmen?
> Ich glaub fast, daß *ein 15 Zoll Rahmen zu groß ist*, wenn man im Gelände Spaß haben will.



Kommt natürlich auf den Rahmen darauf an aber generell - als kleinere Frau - stimme ich dir zu. Ich fahre auch 13.5 und 14 Zoll.  

On*One baut auch 14 zoller...


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2012)

Ragley auch


----------



## MarkusL (27. Januar 2012)

Habe meiner Mutter (1,54m) ein 2011er Cube Reaction in 14'' "verpasst". Das Oberrohr ist relativ kurz und das Steuerrohr auch.
Die Spacer unter dem Vorbau müssen raus, den vorhandenen hohen Steuersatzdeckel muß man gg. einen flachen tauschen, Vorbau auf negativ drehen, dann passts!


----------



## MissQuax (27. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir wärmstens diesen Rahmen empfehlen - den gibt es auch in 14 Zoll, *gerade im Angebot für EUR 129,00*:

RADON ZR Team 2012

Ich fahre den in 16 Zoll und da ist er schon sehr kurz (für mich mit 1,70 m eigentlich zu klein, aber ich mag's so kompakt) mit stark abfallendem Oberrohr. Hab' mit diesem Hardtail super viel Spaß im Gelände und die Sitzposition ist sehr komfortabel.

Und echt chic ist das Teil in mattweiß auch noch! Wenn's den noch in 16 Zoll gäbe, würd ich mir glatt noch nen 2. kaufen.


----------



## Priest0r (27. Januar 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/348764/cat/500


----------



## cantankerous (28. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier schon mal im LO
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=532302
> 
> Vielleicht findest du da was, waren einige VorschlÃ¤ge mit bei.



Ja, gibt schon einige Threads zu dem Thema. Aber so istÅ ja bequemer


----------

